# Photo Album: Smoke em if you’ve got em.



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

One of the more difficult images to capture is indoor smoke. Often it’s just a matter of luck. Show us your lucky “Smoke” shots.

Here’s one to get us started:

View attachment 485746


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

Wonderful photo of the Gold 1225 Berkshire, Emile. I looked at my photos and did not find a single image with the smoke coming out of the stack. 

I will take care of that later today.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Sometimes it’s a matter of timing...with some luck thrown in for good measure...
Here is a recent photo and in my opinion, including the smoke certainly can add an additonal element of action and realism...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

PDDMI said:


> Sometimes it’s a matter of timing...with some luck thrown in for good measure...
> Here is a recent photo and in my opinion, including the smoke certainly can add an additonal element of action and realism...


Nice photo Paul. Smoking locomotive photos can be very illusive. The smoke adds so much to a photo.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

My best smoking engine is MTH RailKing ProtoSound 1 engine. I rarely run it anymore because it is conventional and I only run command controlled engines on my Christmas Layout each year. 

This is one of my "all time favorite" photos from my Christmas Layout in 2003 with engine coming out of a tunnel...

View attachment 485750


Here are few photos from Spring 2015 which is the last time I ran it...

View attachment 485752


View attachment 485754


View attachment 485756


I think there is engine down there somewhere!

View attachment 485758


You would think there is a fire in the house from this photo....

View attachment 485760


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I have videos but no stills of smoking engines. I didn't post any because I don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The best smoke I ever saw was when the smoke regulator shorted on a Legacy 10-wheeler, it came out of a tunnel and looked like it was on fire! 

This is a clip from one of my upgrades, I added fan driven smoke to the Hogwart's Locomotive. For some reason, the smoke seems to show up better in video than stills.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

My Williams berk


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Lionel TMCC BNSF with 27 ohm resistor replaced with MTH 16 ohm resistor. (A practice not recommended by those who know better.)









Funny thing, this photo lead to an offer to purchase that I couldn't turn down! (Buyer was made well aware of what was done and potential issues.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tested the 16 ohm resistor on the standard R2LC, and it results in the smoke triac running right at it's destruction limit, over 100C! Too hot for me, and if it's close to the plastic shell, I can easily see it deforming it, even if it doesn't croak.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

Not the best focus, but you get the idea. This Lionel Berkshire 1225 really smokes. 

View attachment 485768


View attachment 485770


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Smoke shows up best in front of a dark background. Notice for the trailing unit here, you can’t see the smoke just above the exhaust since the background is gray, but a little higher up, the smoke is quite obvious.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

All of my best smokers are MTH. My MTH tinplate steamers will absolutely smoke out the room. I don't own any non-tinplate MTH steam engines so maybe they will too? My Lionel engines (both diesel & steam) smoke _okay_ but not profusely.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ, the MTH tinplate has the same smoke unit and drive as any of the other locomotives. They all smoke like they're on fire.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Still building so nothing finished but Crabcake just asked for smoke. We have two engines that the kids love; slow down and the smoke rings are even better than this. They don’t slow down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

All that counts for this thread is smoke. Good ones, Bill.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_ Some night scenes.....
_


























.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

KSTrains, those are absolutely brilliant photos, including of the carpet layout and, especially, the tunnel shot. 

My compliments! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

And another one for good measure :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have never caught "Old Reliable" (first run Legacy FEF-3) doing smoke rings although she does at slow speeds. This screensaver is of a single puff and I am particularly proud of it because it's from after the AC regulator had to be replaced as well as the smoke unit batting:









Normal service was resumed. That's important because I will never forget when I first put power to this engine on the track and the smoke started to billow out. I could not believe what I was seeing.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

some 3989 smoke and whistle steam and a little F3 smoke


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2019)

The Lionel Girl's Train.

View attachment 485864


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

COUGH COUGH COUGH, I'm putting in for BLACK LUNG with all this smoke?

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2019)

This tread is "smokin hot".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a N&W J in for repair, and it blows perfect smoke rings at almost every chuff, it's a cool effect.  It's all about the size of the stack opening and the velocity of the smoke exiting the stack.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Just a little bit


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Just a little bit


Nice photo Cousin Eddie. Photographing smoke is difficult, at least it is for me. Thanks for sharing this picture.

Emile


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

This time a New York Central freight...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> Normal service was resumed. That's important because I will never forget when I first put power to this engine on the track and the smoke started to billow out. I could not believe what I was seeing.


The smoke regulator shorting is one of the more spectacular smoke events possible, it gives you some outstanding smoke, but only for 20-30 seconds! The only long term effect is you seem to smell the charred circuit board odor for years! hwell:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Spence said:


> I have videos but no stills of smoking engines. I didn't post any because I don't want to hijack the thread.


Same here Spence. All great photos everyone.


----------



## train4fun (Dec 28, 2018)

Stoshu said:


> _ Some night scenes.....
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

here is a strange hookup. E6 A unit and SD70ACe. Where is the other A unit? on a secret mission to Lansdale, PA.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I hope it's not smoking like those two!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Excellent smokers, Forrest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

Fabforrest said:


> here is a strange hookup. E6 A unit and SD70ACe. Where is the other A unit? on a secret mission to Lansdale, PA.


Wow, you captured 8 separate smoke streams from the E6! Super photo!

Emile


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Emile, the exhaust system is one of the things I have always liked about this model.


----------



## bowerda47 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Smoke*

My best smoker


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

bowerda47 said:


> My best smoker


Nice "Smokey" photo. That looks like a fun layout.

Emile


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Fabforrest said:


> some 3989 smoke and whistle steam and a little F3 smoke
> 
> 
> View attachment 485858
> ...


I like that ABBA.:thumbsup:


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

I posted a video on my smugmug site (link below) of my Great Northern 4-8-4 smoking away. Bought this used at Amherst this year and it was great smoker right from the start. Enjoy!

https://arypinski.smugmug.com/Choochoo/i-bFTH4j5


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Where there is smoke there probably is fire. 

This is a very early picture from 2007 of my smokers. It is also my complete engine roster at that time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

Lots of changes in your roster over the past 12 years, Wood. All for the better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

Wood said:


> Where there is smoke there probably is fire. This is a very early picture from 2007 of my smokers. It is also my complete engine roster at that time.


Three separate smoking engines in one photograph! 

Nice Turkey! (Bowling reference intended)

Emile


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Wood said:


> Where there is smoke there probably is fire.
> 
> This is a very early picture from 2007 of my smokers. It is also my complete engine roster at that time.
> 
> View attachment 487566


Wood, I'll see your three single smokers and raise you one triple smoker:









This is "Ol' Smoky" (of course), which started life as a PS1 model of the UP80 coal turbine and was converted to PS2 many years ago by Train America Studios. In either incarnation, it was and is capable of smoking out the entire house.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> Wood, I'll see your three single smokers and raise you one triple smoker:
> 
> This is "Ol' Smoky" (of course), which started life as a PS1 model of the UP80 coal turbine and was converted to PS2 many years ago by Train America Studios. In either incarnation, it was and is capable of smoking out the entire house.


The UP80 is a powerhouse and well known as one of the most prolific Smokers. Great shot!

Emile


----------



## Ted W (Jan 15, 2017)

Here’s the recent fantasy AC9. It’ll clean out your nostrils...


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Lots of changes in your roster over the past 12 years, Wood. All for the better.



Yes Brian, My love of this Hobby has truly taken off.



TheBigCrabCake said:


> Three separate smoking engines in one photograph!
> 
> Nice Turkey! (Bowling reference intended)
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile, I could hit a 300 if I don't open. 



HarborBelt1970 said:


> Wood, I'll see your three single smokers and raise you one triple smoker:
> 
> View attachment 487578
> 
> ...


Harborbelt1970, I'm gonna fold.. 


Ted, That's why I don't run the smokers too often, my better half picks up the scent like a hound dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Ted, the Daylight Cab Forward is one of the best steamers Lionel has made. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Ted W said:


> Here’s the recent fantasy AC9. It’ll clean out your nostrils...


Very photogenic! I'm planning to use the same loco for a model train photography tutorial I'm working on. It's beautiful and Smokey. Perfect for photos.

Emile


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Ted, the Daylight Cab Forward is one of the best steamers Lionel has made. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Agreed. The AC-9 is a better smoker because Lionel made various changes to the smoke output settings but the Daylight cab forward (a) looks better in that scheme IMHO and (b) can produce large amounts of smoke if you get its user-adjustable settings just right. I think I posted this a while back on another thread but I at least don't tire of this engine's sounds, lights, color and of course SMOKE (so here's 11 seconds of all of them):


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Great shots guys,Lehigh74 Bob looks like you should consider some type of breathing apparatus. Ken if my wife came home and found that cloud of smoke in the house I'd be a goner.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2019)

WOW, terrific photo, Pete.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2019)

Classic photo Pete! Well done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just finished this DCS upgrade for Bluecomet400 here, that's some smoke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2019)

Wow, that’s a major smoke show John. Great upgrade!

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Emile, if I deliver something with a Super-Chuffer, I'd get blowback if it didn't smoke good as well! 

I was mistaken in any case, this isn't John's locomotive, it was a different picture, picked the wrong picture for the post! hwell: This is a Greenbrier that I was working on, and it does have the Super-Chuffer. I think John will be happy with his smoke as well.


----------

